# WWE Champions - Elimination Game



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Same principle as this game, but i'll add some rules to keep the bitching out of this one.

*Rules: *

*1.* Add 1 point for the wrestler you like, and Subtract 1 point from the wrestler you don't like. Putting (+1) & (-1) aswell as actually taking away or adding the number. Please bold your choices if possible.
*2.* You *can't* vote for the same two wrestlers in a row, so if you vote for say Bob Backlund & Triple H, then you will have to vote for two other wrestlers, before you can vote for them again.
*3.* No replying to yourself or double posting obviously.
*4.* Once a wrestler is down to 0, state that he is out, and then the next person who votes don't include him on the list when you vote. I'll add the eliminated wrestlers to this post.
*5.* There are no time restrictions on when you can vote, once one person has voted, you can then vote again.
*6.* Fix your list, if someone votes and you miss it.
*7.* *New rule* When we get down to the final 15, the game changes to *(-2)* and *(+1)*, to keep the game moving and making it easier for people to be eliminated.

Everything clear?

Right i will start.


*The List *


Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 10
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 10
*Ultimate Warrior - 11 (+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 10
The Undertaker - 10
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 10
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 10
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 10
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 10
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 10
*John Cena - 9 (-1)*
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 10



*Order of Elimination*


37. John Cena
36. Bob Backlund
35. Vince McMahon
34. Jeff Hardy
33. Brock Lesnar
32. Kane
31. Hulk Hogan
30. JBL
29. Diesel
28. Sgt. Slaughter
27. Psycho Sid
26. Stan Stasiak
25. Yokozuna
24. The Iron Sheik
23. Big Show
22. Buddy Rogers
21. Ivan Koloff
20. Mankind
19. Pedro Morales
18. Billy Graham
17. Andre the Giant
16. Bruno Sammartino 
15. Ric Flair
14. Triple H
13. Rob Van Dam
12. Ultimate Warrior
11. Randy Orton
10. The Undertaker
9. Kurt Angle
8. Chris Jericho
7. Eddie Guerrero
6. Edge
5. Shawn Michaels
4. Randy Savage
3. Bret Hart
2. The Rock
1. Steve Austin


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9 (-1)
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 10
Ultimate Warrior - 11 
Sgt. Slaughter - 10
The Undertaker - 10
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 10
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 10
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 10
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 10
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 10
John Cena - 9 
Edge - 11 (+1)
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9 
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 10
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 10
The Undertaker - 10
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 10
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 10
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 10
Chris Jericho - 10
*Brock Lesner - 9 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 10
John Cena - 9
Edge - 11 
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
*Jeff Hardy - 11 (+1)*


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 10
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 10
The Undertaker - 10
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 10
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 10
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11 (+1)
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9 
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 10
John Cena - 8 (-1)
Edge - 11
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 10
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 10
The Undertaker - 10
Ric Flair - 10
*Bret Hart - 11 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 10
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11 
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 10
*John Cena - 7 (-1)*
Edge - 11
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 10
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 10
The Undertaker - 10
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11 (+1)
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9 (-1)
John Cena - 7 
Edge - 11
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 11 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 11
*Sgt. Slaughter - 9 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 10
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9 
John Cena - 7
Edge - 11
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9 
The Undertaker - 11 (+1)
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 6 (-1)
Edge - 11
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9 
The Undertaker - 11 
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9 (-1)
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 6 
Edge - 11
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 12 (+1)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 11
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
*Kane - 9 (-1)*
*The Rock - 11 (+1)*
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9 
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 6
Edge - 11
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12 (+1)
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 11 
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9 
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 6
Edge - 10 (-1)
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12 (+1)
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 (+1)
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9 
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 5 (-1)
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12 
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
*John Cena - 4 (-1)*
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
*Jeff Hardy - 13 (+1)*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12 
Ric Flair - 9 (-1)
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 9
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 4 
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14 (+1)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
*Ultimate Warrior - 12 (+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9 
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9
The Rock - 12
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
*Brock Lesner - 8 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 4
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
*Kane - 10 (+1)*
The Rock - 12
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 10
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
*John Cena - 3 (-1)*
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10 
The Rock - 12
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
*Chris Jericho - 11 (+1)*
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
*John Cena - 2 (-1)*
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10 
*The Rock - 13 (+1)*
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
*Big Show - 9 (-1)*
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 11 
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
John Cena - 2 
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
*Kane - 11 (+1)*
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
*John Cena - 1 (-1)*
Edge - 10
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 9
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 11 
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
*John Cena - 0 (-1)*
*Edge - 11 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14

John Cena is out.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 8 (-1)*
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 11
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
*Edge - 12 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8 (-1)
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 12 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
*Kane - 10 (-1)*
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 9
Edge - 12 (+1)
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

-TheGrandSlamEnigma- said:


> Same principle as this game, but i'll add some rules to keep the bitching out of this one.


Haha, you just can't let things go, can you?

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 10
*Kurt Angle - 12 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
*JBL - 8 (-1)*
Edge - 12
Rob Van Dam - 10
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 9 (-1)
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 10
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 10
JBL - 8 (-1)
Edge - 12
Rob Van Dam - 11 (+1)
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 10
Hulk Hogan - 9 (-1)
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 10
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
*Vince McMahon - 9 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
*Eddie Guerrero - 11 (+1)*
JBL - 8 
Edge - 12
Rob Van Dam - 11 
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
*Iron Sheik - 9 (-1)*
Hulk Hogan - 9 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 13
*Mankind - 11 (+1)*
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9 
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11 
JBL - 8
Edge - 12
Rob Van Dam - 11
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 14


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9 
Hulk Hogan - 9 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11 
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9 
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11 
JBL - 8
*Edge - 13 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 11
Randy Orton - 10
*Jeff Hardy - 13 (-1)*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 10
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 8 (-1)*
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 8
Edge - 13 
*Rob Van Dam - 11 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 13


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
*Kane - 9 (-1)*
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 8
Edge - 13 
*Rob Van Dam - 12 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 13


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
*JBL - 9 (+1)*
Edge - 13 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 10
*Jeff Hardy - 12 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
*JBL - 8 (-1)*
*Edge - 14 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 7 (-1)* 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 8 
Edge - 14 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 10
*Jeff Hardy - 13 (+1)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 8 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 13 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 8 
Edge - 14 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 10
Jeff Hardy - 13


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 10
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
*JBL - 7 (-1)* 
Edge - 14 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 11 (+1)*
Jeff Hardy - 13


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rated RKO™;6855984 said:


> Buddy Rogers - 10
> Bruno Sammartino - 10
> Ivan Koloff - 10
> Pedro Morales - 10
> ...


You can't vote for the same wrestler twice in a row, read the first post.

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 8
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 (+1)*
Kane - 9 
*The Rock - 12 (-1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 8
Edge - 14 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 11 
Jeff Hardy - 13


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> You can't vote for the same wrestler twice in a row, read the first post.


Whoops, I forgot that I voted for JBL before.

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 7 (-1)*
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 8
*Edge - 15 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 11 
Jeff Hardy - 13


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 7
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 8
Eddie Guerrero - 11
*JBL - 9 (+1)*
Edge - 15 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 11 
*Jeff Hardy - 12 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 7
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 9
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
*Brock Lesner - 7 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 9 
Edge - 15 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 12 (+1) *
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 7
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - *10 (+1)*
Vince McMahon - 9
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 9 
Edge - 15 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - *11 (-1)* 
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 7
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
*Vince McMahon - 8 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 12
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 9 
*Edge - 16 (+1)* 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 11 
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 7
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
*Ultimate Warrior - 11 (-1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 8 
*Kurt Angle - 13 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 9 
Edge - 16 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 11 
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 6 (-1)*
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 8 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 11
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 9 
Edge - 16 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 12 (+1)* 
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 6 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 8 
Kurt Angle - 13 
*Chris Jericho - 12 (+1)*
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 9 
Edge - 16 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 11 (-1) *
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 6 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
*Vince McMahon - 7 (-1)* 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 9 
*Edge - 17 (+1) *
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 11 
Jeff Hardy - 12


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 6 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 7 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
*JBL - 10 (+1)*
Edge - 17 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 11 
*Jeff Hardy - 11 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 5 (-1) *
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 7 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 10 
Edge - 17 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 12 (+1)*
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 5 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
*Bret Hart - 10 (-1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 7 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 10 
*Edge - 18 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 12 
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 5 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 10 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
*Vince McMahon - 6 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 11
JBL - 10 
*Edge - 19 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 12 
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 5 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 11 (-1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 10 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 6 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
*Eddie Guerrero - 12 (+1)*
JBL - 10 
Edge - 19 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 12 
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 4 (-1)*
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 10 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 6 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 10 
Edge - 19 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 13 (+1)* 
Jeff Hardy - 11


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 4 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 10 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 6 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
*JBL - 11 (+1) *
Edge - 19 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 13 
*Jeff Hardy - 10 (-1) *


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 4 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 12
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 10 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
*Vince McMahon - 5 (-1) *
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 11 
*Edge - 20 (+1) *
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 13 
Jeff Hardy - 10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 4 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 13 (+10)*
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 10 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
*The Rock - 11 (-1)* 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 5 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 11 
Edge - 20 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 13 
Jeff Hardy - 10


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 3 (-1) *
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 13 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 10 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 11 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 11 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 5 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 11 
Edge - 20 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 14 (+1) *
Jeff Hardy - 10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 3 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 13 
Ric Flair - 9
*Bret Hart - 9 (-1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 (+1) *
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 11 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 5 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 11 
Edge - 20 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 14 
Jeff Hardy - 10


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 3 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 13 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 11 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
*Vince McMahon - 4 (-1) *
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 11 
*Edge - 21 (+1) *
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 14 
Jeff Hardy - 10


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 3 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 13 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 11 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 4 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
*JBL - 12 (+1)*
Edge - 21 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 14 
*Jeff Hardy - 9 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 2 (-1) *
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 13 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 11 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 4 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 12 
Edge - 21 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 15 (+1) *
Jeff Hardy - 9


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 2 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 14 (+1) *
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
*The Rock - 10 (-1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 4 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 12 
Edge - 21 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 15 
Jeff Hardy - 9


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 2 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 14 (+1) 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 10 (-1)
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
*Vince McMahon - 3 (-1) *
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 12 
*Edge - 22 (+1) *
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 15 
Jeff Hardy - 9


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 2 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 14 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 10 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 3 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
*JBL - 13 (+1)* 
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 15 
*Jeff Hardy - 8 (-1) *


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 1 (-1) *
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 14 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 10 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 3 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 13 
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 16 (+1) *
Jeff Hardy - 8


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 15 (+1) *
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
*The Rock - 9 (-1)* 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 3 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 13 
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 16 
Jeff Hardy - 8


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 9 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
*Vince McMahon - 2 (-1*) 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
JBL - 13 
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
*Randy Orton - 17 (+1) *
Jeff Hardy - 8


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12 
Kane - 9 
The Rock - 9 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 10 
Vince McMahon - 2 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Brock Lesner - 7 
Eddie Guerrero - 12 
*JBL - 14 (+1)*
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 12 
Randy Orton - 17 
*Jeff Hardy - 7(-1)*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12
Kane - 9
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 2
*Kurt Angle - 14 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesner - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 14 
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 17
*Jeff Hardy - 6(-1)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 12
Kane - 9
*The Rock - 8 (-1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 2
*Kurt Angle - 15 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesner - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 14 
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 17
Jeff Hardy - 6


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 13 (+1)*
*Kane - 8 (-1)*
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 2
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesner - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 14
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 17
Jeff Hardy - 6


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 13 
Kane - 8 
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 2
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*JBL - 14 (+1)*
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 17
*Jeff Hardy - 5 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 13 
Kane - 8 
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
*Vince McMahon - 1 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 14 
*Edge - 23 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 17
Jeff Hardy - 5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Bob Backlund - 1
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 (+1)* 
Kane - 8 
*The Rock -7 (-1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 1 
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 14 
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 17
Jeff Hardy - 5


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
*Bob Backlund - 0 (-1)*
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 1 
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 14 
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 12
*Randy Orton - 18 (+1)*
Jeff Hardy - 5

Next person removes Mr. Backlund.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Vince McMahon - 1 
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*JBL - 15 (+1)*
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18 
*Jeff Hardy - 4 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
*Vince McMahon - 0 (-1) *
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
*Edge - 24 (+1)* 
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18 
Jeff Hardy - 4 

Next person remove Vince McMahon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 16 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 12
*Randy Orton - 17 (-1)* 
Jeff Hardy - 4


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 12
*Randy Orton - 18 (+1)*
*Jeff Hardy - 3 (-1)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15 
Ric Flair - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*JBL - 15 (+1)*
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18 
*Jeff Hardy - 2 (-1)*


----------



## kratos-7 (Sep 13, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15 
*Ric Flair - 10 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
*Pyscho Sid - 9 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18 
Jeff Hardy - 2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 15 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
*Pyscho Sid - 8 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
*Edge - 25 (+1) *
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18 
Jeff Hardy - 2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 16 (+1)* 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 8 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 12
*Randy Orton - 17 (-1) *
Jeff Hardy - 2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 12
*Randy Orton - 18 (+1)*
*Jeff Hardy - 1 (-1)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
Kane - 8 
The Rock -7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*JBL - 16 (+1)*
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18 
*Jeff Hardy - 0 (-1)*

Next person removes the biggest joke in wrestling history.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 10
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14 
*Kane - 7 (-1)*
*The Rock - 8 (+1) *
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15 
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 16 
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11 (+1)
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 (-1)
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11 
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 8 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 17 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15 
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16 
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 8 (+1)*
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 12
*Randy Orton - 17 (-1)*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16 
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8 
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 7
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*JBL - 16 (+1)*
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 12
*Randy Orton - 16 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16 
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8 
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
*Brock Lesnar - 6 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 16 
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 12
Randy Orton - 16


----------



## {R} (Feb 5, 2009)

+Randy Orton
-JBL


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Please the copy the list next time.

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 7 (-1)
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 6 
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 13 (+1)
Randy Orton - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 7 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
*Brock Lesnar - 5 (-1) *
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 13 
*Randy Orton - 18 (+1)*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11 (+1)
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 7
The Rock - 7
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 12
Brock Lesnar - 4 (-1)
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*Kane - 6 (-1)*
The Rock - 7
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
*Chris Jericho - 13 (+1)*
Brock Lesnar - 4 
Eddie Guerrero - 12
JBL - 15
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 6 
The Rock - 6 (-1)
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13 
Brock Lesnar - 4
Eddie Guerrero - 13 (+1)
JBL - 15
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 11
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 6 
The Rock - 6 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13 
*Brock Lesnar - 3 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 13 
JBL - 15
*Edge - 26 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
*Shawn Michaels - 12 (+1)*
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 6
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13
*Brock Lesnar - 2 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## ZanderM (Aug 21, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 11
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12 (+1)
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*Kane - 5(-1)*
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13
Brock Lesnar - 2 (-1)
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 13*
Randy Orton - 19 (+1)*


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
*Bruno Sammartino - 12 (+1)*
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12 
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 5
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13
*Brock Lesnar - 1 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 19


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12 (+1)
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*Kane - 4 (-1)*
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13
Brock Lesnar - 1 
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 13
*Randy Orton - 20 (+1)*

CM Dealer, you cant do the same person twice in a row.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 10
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
*Ultimate Warrior - 10 (-1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
*Pyscho Sid - 10 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 4
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13
Brock Lesnar - 1 
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
*Billy Graham - 11 (+1)*
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 4
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 10
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 13
Brock Lesnar - 1
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
*Edge - 25 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 4
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9 -1
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 14 +1
Brock Lesnar - 1
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11 
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 4
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9 
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 14 
*Brock Lesnar - 0 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
*Edge - 26 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20

Next person remove Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 8 *(-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 4
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 *(+1)*
Chris Jericho - 14
Brock Lesnar - 0 
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20

Man lesnar getting some hate


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 8 (-1)
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*Kane - 3 (-1)*
The Rock - 6
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 (+1)
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26 
*Rob Van Dam - 14 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 8 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*Kane - 2 (-1)
The Rock - 7 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 14 
Randy Orton - 20


Jesus christ the Edge & Orton fanboys are out in force in this thread.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 7 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 2 
*The Rock - 8 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 14 
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 6 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 12
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 2 
The Rock - 8 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 14 
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 5 *(-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13 *(+1)*
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 2 
The Rock - 8 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 14 
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## CM_Jobber (Mar 1, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 5 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11 *(+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 16
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13 
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 2 
The Rock - 8 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 13 *(-1)* 
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 5 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11 
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 17 (+1)
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13 
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 2 
The Rock - 8 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 16 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14 (-1)
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 13 
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 5
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 17 
Ric Flair - 10 (-1) 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 2
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 17 (+1)
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14 
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 5
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 18 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 2
The Rock - 8
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 7 (-1)*
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 17 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14 
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 5
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*Kane - 1 (-1)*
*The Rock - 9 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 17 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14 
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Lee_TheLAW (Apr 26, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 5
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 1 (-1)
The Rock - 9 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
*Big Show - 8 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 17 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14 
*Edge - 28 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 4 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18 
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 1 
The Rock - 9 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 8 
Kurt Angle - 17 
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14 
*Edge - 29 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 3 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
*Ric Flair - 11 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
Kane - 1
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14
Edge - 29 
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 20


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 3
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*Kane - 0 (-1)*
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14
Edge - 29 
Rob Van Dam - 13
*Randy Orton - 21 (+1)*

*Next person removes Kane.*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 3
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*The Rock - 8 (-1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 15 (+1)*
Edge - 29 
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 3
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*The Rock - 9 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
*Edge - 28 (-1) *
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 10
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 2 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11 
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
*Edge - 29 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 13
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Buddy Rogers - 9 (-1)*
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 14
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15
Edge - 29
*Rob Van Dam - 14 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 9 (-1)
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
*Chris Jericho - 15 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 14 (-1)*
Edge - 29
Rob Van Dam - 14 
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Buddy Rogers - 9 
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10 (-1)
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 15 
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15 (+1)
Edge - 29
Rob Van Dam - 14
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 9 
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
*Chris Jericho - 16 (+1)* 
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15 
*Edge - 28 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 14
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9 
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 10
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 6 (-1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16 
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 15 
Edge - 28
Rob Van Dam - 14
*Randy Orton - 22 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
*Ultimate Warrior - 11 (+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 14 (-1)*
Edge - 28
Rob Van Dam - 14
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 1 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11 
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14 
*Edge - 29 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 14
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 2 (+1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 18
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14
*Edge - 28 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 14
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 11
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 19 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 14
*Edge - 27 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 14
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 12 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 19 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 13 (-1)*
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 14
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 19
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 10
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 12 (-1)*
Edge - 27
*Rob Van Dam - 15 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 19
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
*Diesel - 9 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 10
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 14
*The Rock - 10 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 12 
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 19
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9 
Shawn Michaels - 13
*Pyscho Sid - 9 (-1)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15 (+1)*
The Rock - 10 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 12 
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 2
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 19
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15 
*The Rock - 9 (-1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 12
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15
*Randy Orton - 23 (+1)*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Hulk Hogan - 1 *(-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 19
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15 
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 12
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 24 *(+1)*


----------



## TAKER&HEROES RULZ (Dec 24, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
*Hulk Hogan - 0 (-1) Hogan is eliminated*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 20 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 9
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15 
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 12
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 12
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 20 
Ric Flair - 11
*Bret Hart - 10 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 11 (-1)*
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 13 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 10
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 9
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 11
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15
*Randy Orton - 23 (-1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 13 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 10
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
*The Rock - 10 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 11
*Edge - 26 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 13 
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
*The Undertaker - 21 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 10
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 10 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 11
*Edge - 25 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Why the _fuck_ is Backlund eliminated? Barbarians. :no:

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 9 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 13
Ultimate Warrior - 11
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
*Bret Hart - 11 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 11
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 13
*Ultimate Warrior - 12 (+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 11 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 10 (-1)*
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 14 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 12 
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 10
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 10
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
*Randy Orton - 22 (-1)*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 14 (+1)
Ultimate Warrior - 12 
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
*The Rock - 11 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 6
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 9 (-1)*
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 14
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 9
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 11
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 11
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 7 (+1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 9
*Edge - 24 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 14
Ultimate Warrior - 12
*Sgt. Slaughter - 8 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
*Bret Hart - 12 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 11
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 9
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 14
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 8 
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 12 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 11
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 8 (-1)*
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 14
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 8
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
*The Rock - 12 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 7 (-1)*
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 14
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 8
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 9
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 12 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
*Kurt Angle - 18 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 6 (-1)*
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 15 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 8
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
*Diesel - 8 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 12
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18 
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 6 
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15 
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 8
The Undertaker - 21
*Ric Flair - 10 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 8 
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 9
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
The Rock - 12
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18 
*Chris Jericho - 17 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 6 
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15 
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 8
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 8 
Shawn Michaels - 13
*Pyscho Sid - 8 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 15
*The Rock - 13 (+1)*
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18 
Chris Jericho - 17 
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 6 
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
*Ultimate Warrior - 11 (-1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 8
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 8
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 8 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16 (+1)*
The Rock - 13 
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 6
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
*Ultimate Warrior - 12 (+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 8
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 8
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 8
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16 
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*JBL - 5 (-1)*
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12 
*Sgt. Slaughter - 7 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 8
Shawn Michaels - 13
Pyscho Sid - 8
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 5 
Edge - 25
*Rob Van Dam - 16 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 8
Shawn Michaels - 13
*Psycho Sid - 7 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 13
*Mankind - 12 (+1)*
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 5
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 9
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
*Diesel - 7 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 13
Psycho Sid - 7 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 12 
*Triple H - 8 (+1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 13
JBL - 5
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 8 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 12
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7 
Shawn Michaels - 13
Psycho Sid - 7 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 12 
Triple H - 8 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
*Eddie Guerrero - 14 (+1)*
JBL - 5
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
*Bret Hart - 13 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 13
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14 
*JBL - 4 (-1)*
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
*Shawn Michaels - 14 (+1)*
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 13
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*JBL - 4 (-1)*
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
*The Rock - 14 (+1)*
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
JBL - 3
*Edge - 24 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22



JBL's number fixed.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 12
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
*Bret Hart - 13 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 14 (+1)
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
JBL - 3
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
*Ultimate Warrior - 13 (+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 14 (+1)
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*JBL - 2 (-1)*
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13 
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
*The Rock - 15 (+1)*
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
JBL - 2 
*Edge - 22 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13 
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 15 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*JBL - 1 (-1) *
*Edge - 23 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13 
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
*The Undertaker - 22 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 16
The Rock - 15 
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 7 (-1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
JBL - 1 
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 22 (+1)
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17 (+1)*
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 7 (-1)
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 17
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*JBL - 0 (-1)*
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 22 (+1)
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 13
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 7 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
*Chris Jericho - 18 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*Edge - 22 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
*The Undertaker - 21 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 10
*Bret Hart - 14 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 7
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 7
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 18 
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21 
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14 
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 7
Shawn Michaels - 14
*Psycho Sid - 6 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 8 (+1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 18 
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 12
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 8
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 10
*Diesel - 6 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 6 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 9 (+1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 18
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22



Fix:

Buddy Rogers put back in the game.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
*Bruno Sammartino - 13 (+1)*
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 7 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 6
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 6
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 18
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13 
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 10
Diesel - 6
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 6
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 8 (-1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 18
*Eddie Guerrero - 15 (+1)*
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 10
*Diesel - 5 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 6
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 17
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
*Chris Jericho - 19 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
*Yokozuna - 9 (-1)*
Diesel - 5
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 6
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18 (+1)*
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 19
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 9 
*Diesel - 4 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 6
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18 
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
Chris Jericho - 19
Eddie Guerrero - 15
*Edge - 23 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22

Nice call on Buddy there Enigma. I noticed he was gone and that he wasnt eliminated but was to lazy to make sure lol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 9 
Diesel - 4 
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 6
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18 
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 18
*Chris Jericho - 20 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 15
*Edge - 22 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 13
Sgt. Slaughter - 7
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 9 
Diesel - 4 
Shawn Michaels - 14
*Psycho Sid - 5 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18 
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
*Kurt Angle - 19 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 20 
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
*Ultimate Warrior - 14 (+1)*
*Sgt. Slaughter - 6 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 9
Diesel - 4
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 5 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19 
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 22
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 14 
Sgt. Slaughter - 6 
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 14
Yokozuna - 9
*Diesel - 3 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 5 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19 
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
*Edge - 23 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 14
Sgt. Slaughter - 6
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
*Bret Hart - 15 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 9
*Diesel - 2 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 5
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 8
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 15
Ultimate Warrior - 14
*Sgt. Slaughter - 5 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 15
Yokozuna - 9
Diesel - 2
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 5
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 9 (+1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 16 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 14
*Sgt. Slaughter - 4 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 15
Yokozuna - 9
Diesel - 2
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 5
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 16
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 16 
Ultimate Warrior - 14
Sgt. Slaughter - 4
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 15
Yokozuna - 9
Diesel - 2
Shawn Michaels - 14
*Psycho Sid - 4 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
*Rob Van Dam - 17 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 16
*Ultimate Warrior - 15 (+1)*
Sgt. Slaughter - 4
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 15
Yokozuna - 9
*Diesel - 1 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 4 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 17 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 15 
Sgt. Slaughter - 4
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 15
Yokozuna - 9
*Diesel - 0 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 4 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 15
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17 
Randy Orton - 22

Next person take out Diesel.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
*Sgt. Slaughter - 3 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 15
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 4
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
*The Rock - 16 (+1)*
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
*Sgt. Slaughter - 2 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 21
*Ric Flair - 11 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 15
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 4
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 16 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
Sgt. Slaughter - 2 
*The Undertaker - 20 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 11 
*Bret Hart - 16 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 4
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 18
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
Sgt. Slaughter - 2 
The Undertaker - 20 
Ric Flair - 11 
Bret Hart - 16 
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 14
*Psycho Sid - 3 (-1)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 19 (+1)*
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 9
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
Sgt. Slaughter - 2
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 3 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 19 
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 10 (+1)*
*Big Show - 7 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
*Sgt. Slaughter - 1 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 14
Psycho Sid - 3 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 19 
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10 
Big Show - 7 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 15
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
Sgt. Slaughter - 1 
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 14
*Psycho Sid - 2 (-1) *
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 19 
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10 
Big Show - 7 
Kurt Angle - 19
*Chris Jericho - 21 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 15 *(+1)*
Psycho Sid - 2 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 19 
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10 
Big Show - 7 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


Sgt. Slaughter - 0 *ELIMINATED (-1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
*Shawn Michaels - 16 (+1)*
Psycho Sid - 2
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 19
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 15
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 16 
*Psycho Sid - 1 (-1)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20 (+1)*
The Rock - 16
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
*The Undertaker - 19 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 16
Psycho Sid - 1 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20 
*The Rock - 17 (+1)*
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 15
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 9
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 19 (-1)
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 16
Psycho Sid - 1 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20 
The Rock - 17 
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 11 (+1)*
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 15
*Edge - 22 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 9
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 8 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 19 (-1)
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 16
Psycho Sid - 1 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20 
The Rock - 17 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11 
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 15
*Edge - 23 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 8 (-1)
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 19 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 16
Psycho Sid - 1
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20
The Rock - 17
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 16 (+1)
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 19 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 9
Shawn Michaels - 16
*Psycho Sid - 0 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20
*The Rock - 18 (+1)*
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 16 
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22

Next person removes Sid.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 7
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 19
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
*Yokozuna - 8 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20
The Rock - 18 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
*Eddie Guerrero - 17 (+1)*
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 6 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 19
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 8 
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20
The Rock - 18 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17 
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 6
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
*The Undertaker - 20 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 8 
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 20
The Rock - 18 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17 
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 6
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
*Yokozuna - 7 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 16
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21 (+1)*
The Rock - 18 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17 
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 6
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 7 
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21 
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 10 (-1)
Big Show - 8 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 5 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 7 
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21 
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10 
Big Show - 8 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 5 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
*Andre the Giant - 11 (+1)*
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
*Yokozuna - 6 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 17
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 5 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 8
Andre the Giant - 11 
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
*Yokozuna - 5 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 24 
*Rob Van Dam - 18 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 5
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 7 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 5 
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
*Big Show - 9 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 4 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 7 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 15
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 5 
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 4 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 7
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 17
*Ultimate Warrior - 16 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 5
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
*Edge - 24 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 3 *(-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 7 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 16
Yokozuna - 5 
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 18 
Randy Orton - 23 *(+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 3 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 7
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
*Bret Hart - 17 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 5
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
*Randy Orton - 22 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 3 
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 6 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17 
Yokozuna - 5
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
*Randy Orton - 23 (+1)*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 2 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 17
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 5
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
*Eddie Guerrero - 18 (+1)*
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 2 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
*Randy Savage - 18 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 5
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
*Big Show - 8 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18 
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 1 (-1) *
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
*Randy Savage - 19 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 5
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 8 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18 
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 1 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19 
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
*Yokozuna - 4 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
*Big Show - 9 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 1 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19 
*Ultimate Warrior - 17 (+1)*
*The Undertaker - 19 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 4
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 1 
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19 
Ultimate Warrior - 17 
*The Undertaker - 20 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 4
Shawn Michaels - 16
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 1
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 4
*Shawn Michaels - 17 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
*Big Show - 8 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 1
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
*Yokozuna - 3 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 17 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 10
Big Show - 8 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Stan Stasiak - 1
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 3 
Shawn Michaels - 17
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 11 (+1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
*Stan Stasiak - 0 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 17
Yokozuna - 3 
*Shawn Michaels - 18 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 23

Next person removes Stan Stasiak.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
*Bret Hart - 18 (+1)*
Yokozuna - 3
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 18
*Randy Orton - 22 (-1)*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18 
*Yokozuna - 2 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18 
*Yokozuna - 1 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 11
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 6
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Yokozuna - 1 
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 21
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 12 (+1)*
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
*Edge - 24 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 5 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Yokozuna - 1 
Shawn Michaels - 18
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22 (+1)*
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 12 
Big Show - 8
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 9 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 5 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Yokozuna - 1
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22 
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 12
*Big Show - 9 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9 
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 5 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
*Yokozuna - 0 (-1)*
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22 
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 12
Big Show - 9 
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 18
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22

Next person remove Yoko.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 4 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 12
Big Show - 9
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
*Eddie Guerrero - 19 (+1)*
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 4
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
*Ultimate Warrior - 18 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 12
*Big Show - 8 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 4
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 12
*Big Show - 7 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 25 
*Rob Van Dam - 19 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 3 *(-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 12
Big Show - 7 
Kurt Angle - 20 *(+1)*
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 3 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
*Triple H - 13 (+1)*
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 20 
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
*Edge - 24 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 10 (+1)*
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 3
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 2 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 7
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 2 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
*Bret Hart - 19 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 18
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
*Big Show - 6 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 8
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 2 
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 19
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 19 
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
*The Rock - 19 (+1)*
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
*Big Show - 5 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Buddy Rogers - 7 -1*
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 2 
Andre the Giant - 11
*Randy Savage - 20 *
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 19 
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 19 
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 5 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Iron Sheik - 2
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 20
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 20
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
*The Rock - 20 (+1)*
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 5
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 19
*Randy Orton - 21 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 1 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 20
Ultimate Warrior - 18
*The Undertaker - 21 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 5
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
*Iron Sheik - 0 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 20
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 21 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 18
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 5
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
*Rob Van Dam - 20 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 21

Next person Take Out The Iron Sheik


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 20
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 21 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 19
*Shawn Michaels - 19 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
*Big Show - 4 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 20 
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 11
Randy Savage - 20
*Ultimate Warrior - 19 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 19 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
*Big Show - 3 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 20
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10 *-1*
Randy Savage - 20
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 12 *+1*
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 12
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 3 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 20
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 20
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 12 
*Bret Hart - 20 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
*Mankind - 11 (-1)*
Triple H - 13
Big Show - 3
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho - 21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 20
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 20
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20 (+1)
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11 (-1)
Triple H - 12 *-1*
Big Show - 3
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21 *+1*
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 21 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 21
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20 
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11 
Triple H - 12 
*Big Show - 2 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 7
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 (+1)
Ultimate Warrior - 18 *-1*
The Undertaker - 22 *+1*
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 12
Big Show - 2 (-1)
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Buddy Rogers - 6 (-1)*
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 22 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 12
Big Show - 2 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
*Eddie Guerrero - 20 (+1)*
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 6 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
*The Undertaker - 23 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 12
Big Show - 2 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
Eddie Guerrero - 20 
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 6 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 23 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 12
*Big Show - 1 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
Eddie Guerrero - 20 
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 6 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 23 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 11 (-1)*
Big Show - 1 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
Eddie Guerrero - 20 
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 21
*Randy Orton - 22 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Buddy Rogers - 5 (-1)*
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 23 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 11 
Big Show - 1 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
Eddie Guerrero - 20 
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 21
*Randy Orton - 23 (+1)*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 5 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 23 
*Ric Flair - 11 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 11 
Big Show - 1 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -21
*Eddie Guerrero - 21 (+1)*
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Buddy Rogers - 5
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 23 
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 11 
Big Show - 1 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22 *(+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 20 
Edge - 23 *(-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 6 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
*The Undertaker - 24 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 11 
Big Show - 1 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22 
Eddie Guerrero - 20 
*Edge - 22 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 6 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21 
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 24 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 19
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 11 
*Big Show - 0 (-1)* 
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22 
Eddie Guerrero - 20 
*Edge - 23 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22

Next person takes out Big Show.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 6
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
*Shawn Michaels - 20 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
*Triple H - 10 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 20
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Buddy Rogers - 5 (-1)*
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
*Shawn Michaels - 21 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 20
Edge - 23 
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 5 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
*Ultimate Warrior - 19 (+1)*
*The Undertaker - 23 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 20
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Buddy Rogers - 4 (-1)* 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19 
The Undertaker - 23 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 11
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22
*Eddie Guerrero - 21 (+1)*
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 4
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 23
Ric Flair - 12
*Bret Hart - 21 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
*Mankind - 10 (-1)*
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21 
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 3 (-1)
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 10
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 24 (+1)
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 10 
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 20
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21 
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 3 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 9 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 24 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 10 
Triple H - 10
*Kurt Angle - 21 (+1)*
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21 
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Buddy Rogers - 3 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9 
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19
*The Undertaker - 25 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 10 
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 21 
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21 
*Edge - 22 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Buddy Rogers - 2 (-1)* 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9 
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 25 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 10 
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 21 
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21 
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22

You cant take from Edge twice in a row Hannah.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 2 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 9
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19
*The Undertaker - 24 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 10
*Triple H - 11 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 2 
Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 8 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 21
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 24 
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 10
*Triple H - 12 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Buddy Rogers - 2
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 8 
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 22 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
*Mankind - 9 (-1)*
Triple H - 12 
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Buddy Rogers - 1 (-1)*
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 8 
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22 
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 24
*Ric Flair - 13 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 9 
Triple H - 12 
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Buddy Rogers - 0 (-1) - Eliminated*
Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 8
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
*Ultimate Warrior - 20 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 13 
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22



Next person remove Buddy Rogers.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 8
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
*Ultimate Warrior - 19 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 24
*Ric Flair - 14 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 7 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 19 
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14 
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
*Rob Van Dam - 22 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 6 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 19
*The Undertaker - 25 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 22 (+1)
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 6
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 19 
The Undertaker - 25
Ric Flair - 14 
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
*The Rock - 21 (+1)*
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho -22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
*Edge - 23 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 6
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 25
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
*The Rock - 20 (-1)*
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 23 
*Rob Van Dam - 23 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 6
Pedro Morales - 10
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 19
*The Undertaker - 24 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
*Shawn Michaels - 22 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20 
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 23 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 6
*Pedro Morales - 9 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 24 
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 22 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20 
Mankind - 9
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 23 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 6
Pedro Morales - 9 
Billy Graham - 11
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
*Ultimate Warrior - 20 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 22
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
*Mankind - 8 (-1)*
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 6
Pedro Morales - 9
*Billy Graham - 10 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20 
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
*Shawn Michaels - 23 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 8 
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 5 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 9
Billy Graham - 10 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20 
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 23 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 20
Mankind - 8 
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
*Chris Jericho - 23 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 4 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 9
Billy Graham - 10 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 23 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
*The Rock - 21 (+1)*
Mankind - 8
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 21
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 4 
*Pedro Morales - 8 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 10 
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 23 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 21 
Mankind - 8
Triple H - 12
*Kurt Angle - 22 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 4
Pedro Morales - 8
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 21
*Mankind - 7 (-1)*
*Triple H - 13 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 3 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 8
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
*The Rock - 22 (+1)*
Mankind - 7 
Triple H - 13 
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 2 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 8
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
*Bret Hart - 22 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 22
The Rock - 22 
Mankind - 7
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Ivan Koloff - 2 
*Pedro Morales - 7 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 22 
Shawn Michaels - 23
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23 (+1)*
The Rock - 22 
Mankind - 7
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 1 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 7 
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
*Ric Flair - 15 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23 
The Rock - 22
Mankind - 7
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Ivan Koloff - 0 (-1)*
Pedro Morales - 7 
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 22
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 15 
*Bret Hart - 23 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23 
The Rock - 22
Mankind - 7
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22

Next person remove Ivan.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Pedro Morales - 7
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
*Randy Savage - 23 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 15
Bret Hart - 23 
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23
The Rock - 22
*Mankind - 6 (-1)*
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Pedro Morales - 7
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 23 
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 15
Bret Hart - 23 
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23
The Rock - 22
*Mankind - 5 (-1)*
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
*Eddie Guerrero - 22 (+1)*
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Pedro Morales - 7
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 23
Ultimate Warrior - 20
_The Undertaker - 25 (+1)_
Ric Flair - 15
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23
The Rock - 22
Mankind - 5 (-1)
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 22 
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 23
_Randy Orton - 21 (-1)_


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Pedro Morales - 6 (-1)*
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 23
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 25 
Ric Flair - 15
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23
The Rock - 22
Mankind - 5 
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 22 
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Pedro Morales - 6 
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 23
Ultimate Warrior - 20
*The Undertaker - 24 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 15
*Bret Hart - 24 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23
The Rock - 22
Mankind - 5
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Pedro Morales - 5 *-1*
Billy Graham - 10
Andre the Giant - 10
Randy Savage - 23
Ultimate Warrior - 20
The Undertaker - 24
Ric Flair - 15
Bret Hart - 24
Shawn Michaels - 24 *+1*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 23
The Rock - 22
Mankind - 5
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 22
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 8 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 7 
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
*The Undertaker - 25 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 24
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 24
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 23 
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 8 
Andre the Giant - 7
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
*The Undertaker - 24 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 14
*Bret Hart - 25 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 24
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## genghiskhan (Jul 1, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 7 (-1) *
Andre the Giant - 7
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
*The Undertaker - 25 (+1) *
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 24
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 6 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 7
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 25 
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
*The Rock - 25 (+1)*
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 6 
Andre the Giant - 7
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 25 
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25 
*Triple H - 12 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 23
*Randy Orton - 24 (+1)*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 5 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 7
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 25 
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25 
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 23
*Randy Orton - 25 (+1)*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 5 
Andre the Giant - 7
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
*The Undertaker - 26 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25 
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
*Edge - 25 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 25


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 5 
*Andre the Giant - 6 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 26 
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25 
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
*Edge - 26 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 23
Randy Orton - 25


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 5 
Andre the Giant - 6 
Randy Savage - 24
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 26 
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25 
*Triple H - 11 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 23
*Randy Orton - 26 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 5
Andre the Giant - 6
*Randy Savage - 25 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 26
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11 
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
*Rob Van Dam - 22 (-1)*
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## datgurl8 (Jan 18, 2009)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 5
Andre the Giant - 6
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 22
*The Undertaker - 27 (+1*)
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
*Edge - 25 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 4 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 6
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 27 
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 27 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 3 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 6
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
*Bret Hart - 26 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 3 
*Andre the Giant - 5 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 26 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
*Edge - 26 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 3
Andre the Giant - 5 
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 26
*Shawn Michaels - 28 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 26 (-1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 2 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 5 
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 28 (+1)
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 27 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 1 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 5
Randy Savage - 25
*Ultimate Warrior - 23 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 1 
*Andre the Giant - 4 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 23 
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
Billy Graham - 1
Andre the Giant - 4 
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 23
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
*Bret Hart - 27 (+1)
Shawn Michaels - 27 (-1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 13
*Billy Graham - 0 (-1)*
Andre the Giant - 4 
Randy Savage - 25
Ultimate Warrior - 23
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 14
Bret Hart - 27 
Shawn Michaels - 27 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 24
The Rock - 25
Triple H - 11
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 22
Edge - 27 
*Rob Van Dam - 23 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 27

Next person remove Billy.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 8 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 28
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 25
Ric Flair - 13
*Bret Hart - 30 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 15
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 25


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 8 
Randy Savage - 28
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 25
*Ric Flair - 12 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 30 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 15
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 25


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 8 
Randy Savage - 28
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 25
Ric Flair - 12 
Bret Hart - 30 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
*Triple H - 14 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 26 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 7 (-1) *
Randy Savage - 28
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 25
Ric Flair - 12 
Bret Hart - 30 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 14 
*Kurt Angle - 25 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## THH (Feb 2, 2005)

Bruno Sammartino - 7 
Randy Savage - 28
*Ultimate Warrior - 25 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 25
Ric Flair - 12
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 14
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 25 (-1)*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 7 
Randy Savage - 28
Ultimate Warrior - 24
*The Undertaker - 26 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 12 
Bret Hart - 30 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 14 
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
*Edge - 26 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 7 
Randy Savage - 28
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 26 
*Ric Flair - 11 (-1)* 
Bret Hart - 30 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 14 
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 7 
Randy Savage - 28
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 26 
Ric Flair - 11 
Bret Hart - 30 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
*Triple H - 13 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 27 (+1)*


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 7
*Randy Savage - 29 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 26
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 13 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
*Edge - 26 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 7
Randy Savage - 29 
Ultimate Warrior - 24
*The Undertaker - 27 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 13 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
*Edge - 25 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 22
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 6 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 29
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 13 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 28 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 7 (+1)*
Randy Savage - 29
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 22
*Randy Orton - 27 (-1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 7 
*Randy Savage - 30 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 11
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 25
*Rob Van Dam - 21 (-1)*
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 7 
Randy Savage - 30 
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
*Ric Flair - 10 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 26
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
*Edge - 26 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 21 
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 6 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
*The Rock - 27 (+1)*
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Bruno Sammartino - 7 (+1)*
Randy Savage - 30
*Ultimate Warrior - 23 (-1)*
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 27 
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 21
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 7
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 23
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 27
*Triple H - 14 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
*Rob Van Dam - 20 (-1)*
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I think at some point it should be 2 points instead of 1. Because I dont think it will go anywhere otherwise.

Bruno Sammartino - 7
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 23
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10 
Bret Hart - 30
*Shawn Michaels - 28 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 27
*Triple H - 13 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 20
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 7
Randy Savage - 30
*Ultimate Warrior - 24 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 13 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
*Rob Van Dam - 19 (-1)*
Randy Orton - 27




JasonLives said:


> I think at some point it should be 2 points instead of 1. Because I dont think it will go anywhere otherwise.


If anyone else agrees, when we get to the final 10 or 15, we will change to -2 and +1, which is how i've seen it done on other places.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 8 (+1)*
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 19
*Randy Orton - 26 (-1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 7 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 30
*Shawn Michaels - 29 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 26
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 6 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27 (+1)*
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 13
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 6 
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 10
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27 
The Rock - 27
*Triple H - 12 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 19
*Randy Orton - 27 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 6 
Randy Savage - 30
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
*Ric Flair - 9 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27 
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 12 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

> *7.* *New rule*
> 
> When we get down to the final 15, the game changes to *(-2)* and *(+1)*, to keep the game moving and making it easier for people to be eliminated.


So after the next person get's eliminated in this game, this comes into effect. If someone fails to notice the new rule when they vote, the next person that posts just correct it on your list.









Bruno Sammartino - 6
*Randy Savage - 31 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 24
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 9 
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 19
*Randy Orton - 26 (-1)*


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I like the new rule.

Bruno Sammartino - 6
Randy Savage - 31 
Ultimate Warrior - 24
*The Undertaker - 28 (+1)*
*Ric Flair - 8 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 5 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 31
*Ultimate Warrior - 25 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 28 
Ric Flair - 8 
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 5 
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25 
*The Undertaker - 29 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 8 
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 27
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
*Edge - 26 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 19
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 5
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29 
Ric Flair - 8
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
*The Rock - 28 (+1)*
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26 
*Rob Van Dam - 18 (-1)*
Randy Orton - 26


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 4 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29 
Ric Flair - 8
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28 
Triple H - 12
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 18 
*Randy Orton - 27 (+1)*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bruno Sammartino - 4 
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29
Ric Flair - 8
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
*Triple H - 11 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
*Eddie Guerrero - 24 (+1)*
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 3 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29
Ric Flair - 8
*Bret Hart - 31 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 11 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 24 
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 27


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 3
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29
Ric Flair - 8
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
*Triple H - 10 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 24 
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 18
*Randy Orton - 28 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 3
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29
*Ric Flair - 7 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 10 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 24 
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 3
Randy Savage - 31
Ultimate Warrior - 25
*The Undertaker - 30 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 7 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 10 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 24 
*Edge - 26 (-1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 3
*Randy Savage - 32 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 25
*The Undertaker - 29 (-1)*
Ric Flair - 7 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 24
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 2 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 32 
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29 
Ric Flair - 7 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 10
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
*Eddie Guerrero - 25 (+1)*
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Bruno Sammartino - 2 
Randy Savage - 32 
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29 
Ric Flair - 7 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
*Triple H - 9 (-1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 25 
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 18
*Randy Orton - 29 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Bruno Sammartino - 2 
Randy Savage - 32 
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29 
*Ric Flair - 6 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 9 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 25 
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 29


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 1 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 32
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29
Ric Flair - 6 
Bret Hart - 31
*Shawn Michaels - 30 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 9
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 27 
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 29


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Bruno Sammartino - 0 (-1)*
Randy Savage - 32
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29
Ric Flair - 6 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 9
Kurt Angle - 25
*Chris Jericho - 26 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 18
Randy Orton - 29

Next person remove Brunie Sams.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Last 15, new rules come into play. That's (-2) and (+1).



*Randy Savage - 33 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 29
Ric Flair - 6
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 9
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26 
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 27
*Rob Van Dam - 16 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 29


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 33 
Ultimate Warrior - 25
*The Undertaker - 30 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 6
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 9
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26 
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 25 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 16 
Randy Orton - 29


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33 
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 30 
*Ric Flair - 4 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 9
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26 
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 26 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 16 
Randy Orton - 29


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 33 
Ultimate Warrior - 25
The Undertaker - 30 
Ric Flair - 4 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 27
The Rock - 28
*Triple H - 7 (-2)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26 
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 16 
*Randy Orton - 30 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33 
*Ultimate Warrior - 23 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 30 
Ric Flair - 4 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 28 (+1)*
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 7 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26 
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 16 
Randy Orton - 30


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 33 
Ultimate Warrior - 23 
*The Undertaker - 31 (+1)*
Ric Flair - 4 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 28 
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 7 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26 
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 24 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 16 
Randy Orton - 30


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 23
The Undertaker - 31
Ric Flair - 4
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 28
The Rock - 28
*Triple H - 8 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 24
*Rob Van Dam - 14 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 30


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 23
The Undertaker - 31
Ric Flair - 4
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 28
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 6 *-2*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 24
Rob Van Dam - 15 *+1*
Randy Orton - 30


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 23
The Undertaker - 31
*Ric Flair - 2 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 28
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 6 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 15 
Randy Orton - 30


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
*Ultimate Warrior - 24 (+1)
The Undertaker - 29 (-2)*
Ric Flair - 2
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 28
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 6
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 30


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
*Ultimate Warrior - 22 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 29 
Ric Flair - 2
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29 (+1)*
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 6
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 30


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 22 
The Undertaker - 29
Ric Flair - 2
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29 
The Rock - 28
*Triple H - 7 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
*Randy Orton - 28 (-2)*


----------



## JayDeeSpur (Aug 9, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 22
The Undertaker - 29
*Ric Flair - 3 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29
The Rock - 28
*Triple H - 5 (-2)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 22 
The Undertaker - 29
*Ric Flair - 1 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29 
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 5
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 26 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 22
*The Undertaker - 27 (-2)*
Ric Flair - 1 
*Bret Hart - 32 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 5
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
*Ultimate Warrior - 20 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 27 
Ric Flair - 1 
Bret Hart - 32 
*Shawn Michaels - 31 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 5
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 28


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
*Ultimate Warrior - 21 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 27
Ric Flair - 1
Bret Hart - 32
Shawn Michaels - 31 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 5
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 15
*Randy Orton - 26 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 21 
The Undertaker - 27
*Ric Flair - 0 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 32
Shawn Michaels - 31 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 29
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 5
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 27 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 26 

Next person remove Flair.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 21
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 32
Shawn Michaels - 31
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30 (+1)*
The Rock - 28
Triple H - 5
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15
*Randy Orton - 24 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
*Ultimate Warrior - 19 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 32
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
*The Rock - 29 (+1)*
Triple H - 5
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 27
Rob Van Dam - 15
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 32
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
*Triple H - 6 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 27
*Rob Van Dam - 13 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 27
*Bret Hart - 30 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 6 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 28 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 13 
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 34 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 6 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 28
*Rob Van Dam - 11 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 6
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
*Eddie Guerrero - 26 (+1)*
*Edge - 26 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 11
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 19
The Undertaker - 27
*Bret Hart - 31 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 6
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 26 
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 11
*Randy Orton - 22 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
*Ultimate Warrior - 17 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 31 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 6
Kurt Angle - 25
*Chris Jericho - 27 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 26 
Edge - 26 
Rob Van Dam - 11
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
*Ultimate Warrior - 18 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 6
*Kurt Angle - 23 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 27 
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 11
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
*Triple H - 4 (-2)*
Kurt Angle - 23 
Chris Jericho - 27 
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 11
*Randy Orton - 23 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 27
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
*The Rock - 30 (+1)*
Triple H - 4 
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 26
*Rob Van Dam - 9 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 18 
The Undertaker - 27
*Bret Hart - 29 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Triple H - 4 
*Kurt Angle - 24 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 27 
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 9
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 18
The Undertaker - 27
*Bret Hart - 30 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 4
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 26
Rob Van Dam - 11
*Randy Orton - 21 (-2)*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 18
*The Undertaker - 28 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 30 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 29
Triple H - 4
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
*Edge - 24 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 11
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
*Ultimate Warrior - 16 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 28 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30 
Triple H - 4 
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 9 
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 16 
The Undertaker - 28 
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30 
*Triple H - 2 (-2)*
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 25 
Rob Van Dam - 9 
*Randy Orton - 24 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
*Ultimate Warrior - 17 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 28
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Triple H - 2 
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 25
*Rob Van Dam - 7 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 17 
The Undertaker - 28
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
*Triple H - 0 (-2) *
*Kurt Angle - 24 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 25
Rob Van Dam - 7 
Randy Orton - 24

Harts at 30, not 31. Also, next person remove Triple H.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 34
Ultimate Warrior - 17 
*The Undertaker - 29 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24 (+1)
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
*Edge - 23 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 7 
Randy Orton - 24


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 35 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 17
The Undertaker - 29
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 7
*Randy Orton - 22 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 15 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 29 
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 7 
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 16 (+1)*
*The Undertaker - 27 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 30
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 7
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 16
The Undertaker - 27
*Bret Hart - 28 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 7 
*Randy Orton - 23 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 16 
The Undertaker - 27 
*Bret Hart - 26 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 31 (+1)*
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 7
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 15 
*The Undertaker - 30 +1*
Bret Hart - 28 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 24 
Rob Van Dam - 7 
*Randy Orton - 21 -2*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 13 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 30 
Bret Hart - 28 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
*Edge - 25 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 7 
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 13 
*The Undertaker - 31 (+1) *
Bret Hart - 28 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24 
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
*Edge - 23 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 7 
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 13
The Undertaker - 31
*Bret Hart - 29 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 26
Edge - 23
*Rob Van Dam - 5 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 13
The Undertaker - 31
*Bret Hart - 27 (-2) *
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
*Eddie Guerrero - 27 (+1)*
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 5 
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 14 (+1)*
*The Undertaker - 29 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 27 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 5
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 14 
The Undertaker - 29 
*Bret Hart - 25 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 23
Rob Van Dam - 5
*Randy Orton - 22 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 12 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 29 
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 24 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 5
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 12 
The Undertaker - 29
*Bret Hart - 26 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 27
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 22 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 5
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 12 
The Undertaker - 29
*Bret Hart - 24 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
*Chris Jericho - 28 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 22 
Rob Van Dam - 5
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 12 
*The Undertaker - 30 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 24 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 20 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 5
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 13 (+1)*
*The Undertaker - 28 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 24 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28 
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 20
Rob Van Dam - 5
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 11 (-2) *
The Undertaker - 28 
Bret Hart - 24 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 21 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 5
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 10 
The Undertaker - 30 
*Bret Hart - 22 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 21 
Rob Van Dam - 5
*Randy Orton - 23 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 11 
The Undertaker - 30
*Bret Hart - 23 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 21 
*Rob Van Dam - 3 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 10 
The Undertaker - 30 
*Bret Hart - 21 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
*Eddie Guerrero - 28 (+1)*
Edge - 21 
Rob Van Dam - 3
Randy Orton - 23


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 12 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 30
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 28 
Edge - 21
Rob Van Dam - 3
*Randy Orton - 21 (-2)*


Warrior should be on 12.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 11
*The Undertaker - 30 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29 
*Edge - 19 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 3
Randy Orton - 21

My bad, didn't take the 2 from Edge.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 9 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 30
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 28 
*Edge - 22 (+1)*
Rob Van Dam - 3
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 10
*The Undertaker - 28 (-2)*
*Bret Hart - 22 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20 
Rob Van Dam - 3
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 10
The Undertaker - 28 
*Bret Hart - 20 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 21 
Rob Van Dam - 3
*Randy Orton - 22 (+1)*

Warriors at 10. Were getting all mixed up lol.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 12
The Undertaker - 28 
Bret Hart - 20 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
*Rob Van Dam - 1 (-2)*
*Randy Orton - 23 (+1)*

Edge should be on 20.

Edit; ^^ lol, i know, the game is going too fast.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 11 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 28
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
*Rob Van Dam - 0 (-2)* - eliminated.
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 9 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 28 
Bret Hart - 22 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 21 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 7 (+ 1)*
The Undertaker - 28 
Bret Hart - 22 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 19 (-2)*
Rob Van Dam - 1 
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 7
The Undertaker - 28
*Bret Hart - 23 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 24
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
*Randy Orton - 19 (-2)*


Warrior should be on 7.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 7
The Undertaker - 28 
*Bret Hart - 21 (-2)* 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
*Kurt Angle - 25 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
Rob Van Dam - 1 
Randy Orton - 19

Warriors at 7


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

*Randy Savage - 33 (-2)*
Ultimate Warrior - 7
The Undertaker - 28 
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
Rob Van Dam - 1 
*Randy Orton - 20 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 7
*The Undertaker - 26 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 20 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
*The Rock - 31 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
Randy Orton - 22


RVD is already out.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Randy Savage - 33
Ultimate Warrior - 7
The Undertaker - 26
*Bret Hart - 21 +1*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 31 (+1)
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 18 -2*
Randy Orton - 22


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*Ultimate Warrior - 5 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 26 
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 31 
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 19 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 21


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 5
*The Undertaker - 27(+1)*
Bret Hart - 22 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25 
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 17 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 19


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 5
The Undertaker - 27
*Bret Hart - 22 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 17
*Randy Orton - 17 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hannah Hardy said:


> Randy Savage - 35
> Ultimate Warrior - 5
> *The Undertaker - 29 (+1)*
> Bret Hart - 22
> ...


How did you get from 26 to 29 for Taker?
This is getting all mixed up.

EDIT: NVM you fixed it.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*People should stop posting and let Mecury Enigma sort it out first*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
Ultimate Warrior - 5
The Undertaker - 29
*Bret Hart - 21 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 17
*Randy Orton - 18 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 36 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 5
*The Undertaker - 25 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 20 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 17
Randy Orton - 18



Undertaker should be on 25 and Bret Hart on 20. I think were all correct now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 36 
*Ultimate Warrior - 3 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 25 
Bret Hart - 20 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 18 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 18


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 36
Ultimate Warrior - 3 
The Undertaker - 25
*Bret Hart - 21 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18 
*Randy Orton - 16 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 36
Ultimate Warrior - 3 
The Undertaker - 25
*Bret Hart - 19 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18 
*Randy Orton - 17 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 36
*Ultimate Warrior - 4 (+1)*
*The Undertaker - 23 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 19 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18
Randy Orton - 17


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Randy Savage - 36
Ultimate Warrior - 4
The Undertaker - 23
*Bret Hart - 21 (+2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18
*Randy Orton - 15(-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 36
*Ultimate Warrior - 2 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 23
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 19 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 15


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 36
Ultimate Warrior - 2
The Undertaker - 23
*Bret Hart - 21 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
*Randy Orton - 13 (-2)*



Just to remind people it's (+1) & (-2), which means Bret should be at 21 with my vote.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 36
Ultimate Warrior - 2
The Undertaker - 23
*Bret Hart - 19 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
*Randy Orton - 14 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 37 (+1)*
Ultimate Warrior - 2
*The Undertaker - 21 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 19 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
Randy Orton - 14


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 37
Ultimate Warrior - 2
The Undertaker - 21
*Bret Hart - 20 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
*Randy Orton - 12 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 37 
*Ultimate Warrior - 0 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 21 
Bret Hart - 20 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 20 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 12

Warrior is out. Next person remove him.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 37
The Undertaker - 21
*Bret Hart - 21 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
*Randy Orton - 10 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 37
The Undertaker - 21
*Bret Hart - 19 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
*Randy Orton - 11 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 37
*The Undertaker - 22 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 18 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 11


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 37
*The Undertaker - 20 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 19 
*Shawn Michaels - 32 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18
Randy Orton - 11


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 35 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 20
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 19 (+1) *
Randy Orton - 11


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
The Undertaker - 20
*Bret Hart - 20 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
*Randy Orton - 9 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35 
The Undertaker - 20
*Bret Hart - 21 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 30
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19 
*Randy Orton - 7 (-2)*



Undertaker fixed to 20.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*The Undertaker - 18 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 32
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 31 (+1)*
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
Randy Orton - 7


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 35
*The Undertaker - 16 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 31 
*The Rock - 31 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
Randy Orton - 7


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 33 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 16
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 31 
The Rock - 31 
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 20 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 7


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 34 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 16
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 31
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20 
*Randy Orton - 5 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34 
*The Undertaker - 14 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 31
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20 
*Randy Orton - 6 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
*The Undertaker - 12 (-2)*
*Bret Hart - 22 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 31
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
Randy Orton - 6


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 34
The Undertaker - 12
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 32
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32 (+1)*
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 18 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 6


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 32 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 12 
Bret Hart - 22 
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 19 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 6


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 33 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 12
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19 
*Randy Orton - 4 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33 
*The Undertaker - 10 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19 
*Randy Orton - 5 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
*The Undertaker - 8 (-2)*
*Bret Hart - 23 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
Randy Orton - 5


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 31 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 8 
Bret Hart - 23 
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 20 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 5


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 32 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 8
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20
*Randy Orton - 3 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 33 (+1)*
The Undertaker - 8
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20 
*Randy Orton - 1 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33 
*The Undertaker - 6 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 20 
*Randy Orton - 2 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
The Undertaker - 6
*Bret Hart - 24 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 18 (-2)*
Randy Orton - 2


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 33
*The Undertaker - 4 (-2)
Bret Hart - 25 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18
Randy Orton - 2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 31 (-2)*
The Undertaker - 4
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 19 (+1)*
Randy Orton - 2


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 31
*The Undertaker - 5 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 32
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19
*Randy Orton - 0 (-2)*

_Next person remove Orton, please._


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 31
*The Undertaker - 3 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 32
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (+1)*
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 25
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 31 
The Undertaker - 3
Bret Hart - 25
*Shawn Michaels - 33 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 23 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 19


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 29 (-2) *
The Undertaker - 3
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 33 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 32
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 23 
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 20 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 29
The Undertaker - 3
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 33
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)*
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 18 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 29 
*The Undertaker - 1 (-2)*
*Bret Hart - 26 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 31
*The Undertaker - 0 (-1)*
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 33
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 23
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18

Next person remove Taker.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 30 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 21 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Triple Threat ftw? :side:

Randy Savage - 30
*Bret Hart - 27 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 19 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
Edge - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 28 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 27
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 29
*Edge - 19 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28
*Bret Hart - 28 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 19 
Chris Jericho - 28
*Eddie Guerrero - 27 (-2)*
Edge - 19


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 30
*Bret Hart - 26 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 19 
Chris Jericho - 28
*Eddie Guerrero - 28 (+1) *
Edge - 18


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 29 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 19
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 28
*Edge - 17 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 30 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 28
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 17 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 28 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 28
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 18(+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28
*Bret Hart - 29 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
*The Rock - 29 (-2)*
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 18


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28 
*Bret Hart - 30 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 29
Kurt Angle - 17
*Chris Jericho - 26 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28
*Bret Hart - 28 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
*The Rock - 30 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 18


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28
Bret Hart - 28
Shawn Michaels - 33
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 16 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 29 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 28 
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 30 
*Kurt Angle - 15 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 28
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 16


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 27 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 28
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 15
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 17 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 27 
*Bret Hart - 29 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 29
Kurt Angle - 17
Chris Jericho - 26
*Eddie Guerrero - 25 (-2)*
Edge - 17


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 28 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 31
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 29
*Kurt Angle - 13 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28 
*Bret Hart - 29 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
*The Rock - 30 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 17


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Stop*


Let's sort the list out first!



*Randy Savage - 29 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 27 
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 31 
*Kurt Angle - 13 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 17



I think thats correct, Bret Hart should be at 27.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I think we're alright. The Rock is at 31 and Angle's at 15 though.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Right, i think my previous list is correct now.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 27 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 27 
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 31 
Kurt Angle - 13 
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 18 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 27 
*Bret Hart - 28 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 13
*Chris Jericho - 24 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 27 
*Bret Hart - 26 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 13
*Chris Jericho - 25 (+1) *
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 18


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 28 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 26 
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 11 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 25 
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 26 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 26 
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 11 
Chris Jericho - 25 
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 19 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26 
*Bret Hart - 27 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 25
*Eddie Guerrero - 25 (-2)*
Edge - 19


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 33
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1)*
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 11
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 17 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26 
*Bret Hart - 25 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 11
*Chris Jericho - 26 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 25 
Edge - 17


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 27 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 9 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 17


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 28 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 7 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 26
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 26 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 26
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 7
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 18 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26
*Bret Hart - 27 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 7
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 27
*Edge - 16 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26 
*Bret Hart - 27 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 7 
*Chris Jericho - 24 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 16


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26
*Bret Hart - 26 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 7
Chris Jericho - 23
*Eddie Guerrero - 28 (+1)*
Edge - 16


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

This is going too fast.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 27 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 26 
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
*Kurt Angle - 5 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 27 
Edge - 16


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Hart was at 28 because you guys each added 1 to him and then I took 2 from him so now he's at 26.
Jericho's at 23 because he was at 25 then Enigma took 2 from him. 
I think what I had was right.

*Randy Savage - 25 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 25 
Shawn Michaels - 33
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 5 
Chris Jericho - 25
Eddie Guerrero - 27 
*Edge - 17 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 28 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 26
*Shawn Michaels - 31 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 5
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 16


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26
*Bret Hart - 24 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
*The Rock - 32 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 5
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 27
Edge - 17


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28 
*Bret Hart - 25 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 32
Kurt Angle - 5
Chris Jericho - 23
*Eddie Guerrero - 25 (-2)*
Edge - 16


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 26 (-2) *
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 31 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 31
Kurt Angle - 5
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 25 (-2)
*Edge - 18 (+1)*

Hart's at 25.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 28
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 31
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38 (+1)*
*The Rock - 30 (-2)*
Kurt Angle - 5
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 16


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 27 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 29
*Kurt Angle - 3 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 23
Eddie Guerrero - 25 
Edge - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 27
*Bret Hart - 23 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 30 
Kurt Angle - 3
*Chris Jericho - 24 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 18


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26
*Bret Hart - 24 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 29
Kurt Angle - 3
*Chris Jericho - 23 (-1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 18


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 24 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 24 
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 29
Kurt Angle - 3
Chris Jericho - 23 
Eddie Guerrero - 25
*Edge - 19 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
*Bret Hart - 25 (+1)*
*Shawn Michaels - 29 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 29
Kurt Angle - 3
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 25
Edge - 19


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 25 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 25
Shawn Michaels - 31
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 29
*Kurt Angle - 1 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 23
Edge - 19


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 25
*Bret Hart - 23 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 29 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
*The Rock - 30 (+1)*
Kurt Angle - 1
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 23 
Edge - 19


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 26 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 1
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 23
*Edge - 17 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 26
*Bret Hart - 24 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 30 
Kurt Angle - 1
Chris Jericho - 22
*Eddie Guerrero - 21 (-2)*
Edge - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 24 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 24
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 1
Chris Jericho - 22
Eddie Guerrero - 21
*Edge - 18 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
Bret Hart - 24
Shawn Michaels - 29
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 39 (+1)*
The Rock - 30
Kurt Angle - 1
*Chris Jericho - 20 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 18


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
Bret Hart - 24
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 39
*The Rock - 31 (+1)*
*Kurt Angle - 0 (-2) - Eliminated*
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 18


Next person removes Kurt.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
*Bret Hart - 22 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 39
*The Rock - 32 (+1)*
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 18


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
*Bret Hart - 23 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 39
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 21
*Edge - 16 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
*Bret Hart - 24 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (-2)*
The Rock - 32 
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 21
Edge - 16


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 22 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 24 
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 20
Eddie Guerrero - 21
*Edge - 17 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 23 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 24
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 20
*Eddie Guerrero - 19 (-2)*
Edge - 17


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 24 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 24
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 32
*Chris Jericho - 18 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
*Bret Hart - 22(-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 32
*Chris Jericho - 19 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 19 
Edge - 17


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24 
*Bret Hart - 23 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (-2)*
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 19 
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 17


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
Bret Hart - 23
*Shawn Michaels - 27 (-2)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 18
Eddie Guerrero - 19
Edge - 17


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 22 (-2) *
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 18 
Eddie Guerrero - 19
*Edge - 18 (+1)*

Harts at 23.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 23 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 27 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 19
*Eddie Guerrero - 17 (-2)*
Edge - 17



Jericho's at 19.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 24 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 19
Eddie Guerrero - 17
*Edge - 16 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
*Bret Hart - 21 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 27 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 
The Rock - 32
*Chris Jericho - 20 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 17 
Edge - 16


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 24
*Bret Hart - 22 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)*
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 20 
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 16


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 25
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 27
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 32
*Chris Jericho - 18 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 16


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 23 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 18 
Eddie Guerrero - 17
*Edge - 17 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 24 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 32
*Chris Jericho - 16 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 17
Edge - 17


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 25 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 17
*Edge - 15 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 25
*Bret Hart - 20 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 16 
*Eddie Guerrero - 18 (+1)*
Edge - 15


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 25 
*Bret Hart - 21 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 16
*Eddie Guerrero - 16 (-2)*
Edge - 15


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 23 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 23 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 32
Chris Jericho - 16
Eddie Guerrero - 15 
*Edge - 16 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 23
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 27
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 32
*Chris Jericho - 14 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 16
Edge - 16


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 25
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 
*The Rock - 33 (+1)*
*Chris Jericho - 12 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 16
Edge - 15


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Randy Savage - 25
Bret Hart - 23
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 
The Rock - 33 
Chris Jericho - 12 
Eddie Guerrero - 17 (+1)
Edge - 13 (-2)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 23
*Bret Hart - 21 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 
The Rock - 33
Chris Jericho - 12
*Eddie Guerrero - 18 (+1)*
Edge - 14


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Right..


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I think mine is right. I just checked.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay who the fuck did perfect poster vote for?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

I dont know. I thought he added one to Savage but I think he edited it. I do know he took two from Edge who is now at 14.
Savage is at 23.
This is getting too comfusing lol.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 23
*Bret Hart - 22 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 33
Chris Jericho - 12
*Eddie Guerrero - 16 (-2)*
Edge - 14


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 21 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 22 
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 33
Chris Jericho - 12
Eddie Guerrero - 16
*Edge - 15 (+1)*

I'm pretty sure Savage was at 23 because he was at 25 on the last page and then I took two from him to take him down to 23 and no one has added to him since.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 22 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 33
*Chris Jericho - 10 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 16
Edge - 15


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 22
*Bret Hart - 23 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 33
Chris Jericho - 10
Eddie Guerrero - 16
*Edge - 13 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 22 
*Bret Hart - 21 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 28 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 33
Chris Jericho - 10 
Eddie Guerrero - 16
Edge - 13


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 22
*Bret Hart - 22 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 33
Chris Jericho - 10
*Eddie Guerrero - 14 (-2)*
Edge - 13


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 20 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 33
Chris Jericho - 10
Eddie Guerrero - 14 
*Edge - 14 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 20
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 28
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1)*
The Rock - 33
*Chris Jericho - 8 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 14


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 20 
Bret Hart - 22
Shawn Michaels - 27
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
*The Rock - 34 (+1)*
*Chris Jericho - 6 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 14


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 20
*Bret Hart - 20 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 29 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 6
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 14


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 20
*Bret Hart - 21 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 29
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (-2)*
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 6
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 14


Scratch that, he should be on 29.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 21 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 6
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*Edge - 12 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 19 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 29 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 6
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*Edge - 13 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 19
Bret Hart - 21
Shawn Michaels - 29
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 34
*Chris Jericho - 4 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 13


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 20 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 21 
Shawn Michaels - 29
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 34
*Chris Jericho - 2 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 13


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 20
*Bret Hart - 19 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 30 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 2 
Eddie Guerrero - 14
Edge - 13


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 21 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 19
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 2
Eddie Guerrero - 14
*Edge - 11 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 21
*Bret Hart - 20 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 30 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 2
*Eddie Guerrero - 12 (-2)*
Edge - 11


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 19 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 34
Chris Jericho - 2
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*Edge - 12 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 19
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 30
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1)
The Rock - 32 (-2)*
Chris Jericho - 2
Eddie Guerrero - 12
Edge - 12


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 20 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 20
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 32
*Chris Jericho - 0 (-2) - Eliminated*
Eddie Guerrero - 12
Edge - 12


Next person removes Jericho.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 20
*Bret Hart - 18 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 
The Rock - 32 
*Eddie Guerrero - 13 (+1)*
Edge - 12


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 21 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37
The Rock - 32
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*Edge - 10 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 19 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 13
*Edge - 11 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay the games gone wrong again


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 19
Bret Hart - 18
Shawn Michaels - 30
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)
The Rock - 31 (-2)*
Eddie Guerrero - 12
Edge - 11


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 19
*Bret Hart - 16 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 30
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1) *
The Rock - 31
Eddie Guerrero - 12
Edge - 11


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 19
Bret Hart - 16 
Shawn Michaels - 30
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (-2)*
*The Rock - 34 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 12
Edge - 11


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

It's right now.

*Randy Savage - 20 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 16
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 32
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*Edge - 9 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 18 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 16 
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 32
Eddie Guerrero - 12
*Edge - 10 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 18 
*Bret Hart - 17 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 30
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 32
*Eddie Guerrero - 10 (-2)*
Edge - 10


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 18
Bret Hart - 17
*Shawn Michaels - 28 (-2)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 10
Edge - 10


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 18 
*Bret Hart - 15 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36
The Rock - 34
*Eddie Guerrero - 11 (+1)*
Edge - 10


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 18 
Bret Hart - 15
Shawn Michaels - 28 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)*
*The Rock - 33 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 11
Edge - 10


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 19 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 15
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33
Eddie Guerrero - 11
*Edge - 8 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 17 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 17
Shawn Michaels - 28 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 33 
Eddie Guerrero - 10
*Edge - 9 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 16 
*Bret Hart - 18 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 28
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33
*Eddie Guerrero - 8 (-2)*
Edge - 9


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 17
Bret Hart - 18
*Shawn Michaels - 26 (-2)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 33
Eddie Guerrero - 8
Edge - 9


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 17
*Bret Hart - 16 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 26
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 33
Eddie Guerrero - 8 
Edge - 9


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 18 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 16
Shawn Michaels - 26 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)*
The Rock - 33
Eddie Guerrero - 8
Edge - 9


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 19 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 16
Shawn Michaels - 26
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33
Eddie Guerrero - 8
*Edge - 7 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 17 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 16
Shawn Michaels - 26
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33
Eddie Guerrero - 8
*Edge - 8 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 17
*Bret Hart - 17 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 26
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 33
*Eddie Guerrero - 6 (-2)*
Edge - 8


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 17
Bret Hart - 17
*Shawn Michaels - 24 (-2)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 33
Eddie Guerrero - 6
Edge - 8


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 17
Bret Hart - 17
Shawn Michaels - 24 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)
The Rock - 34 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 6
Edge - 8


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 17
*Bret Hart - 15 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 24 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)*
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 6
Edge - 8


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 18 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 15
Shawn Michaels - 24
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 6
*Edge - 6 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 18
*Bret Hart - 16 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 24
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 34
*Eddie Guerrero - 4 (-2)*
Edge - 6


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 18
Bret Hart - 16
*Shawn Michaels - 22 (-2)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 4
Edge - 6


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 16 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 16
Shawn Michaels - 22 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 4
*Edge - 7 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 16
Bret Hart - 16
*Shawn Michaels - 23 (+1)*
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)*
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 4
Edge - 7


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 16
*Bret Hart - 14 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 23 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1) *
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 4
Edge - 7


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 17 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 14
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 4
*Edge - 5 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 15 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 16
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 4
*Edge - 6 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 15 
*Bret Hart - 15 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 23
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 34
*Eddie Guerrero - 2 (-2)*
Edge - 6


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 15 
*Bret Hart - 13 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 23
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 34
Eddie Guerrero - 2 
Edge - 6


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 15
Bret Hart - 13 
Shawn Michaels - 23
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)*
*The Rock - 35 (+1)*
Eddie Guerrero - 2
Edge - 6


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 15
Bret Hart - 13
*Shawn Michaels - 21 (-2)
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)*
The Rock - 35
Eddie Guerrero - 2
Edge - 6


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 13 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 13
Shawn Michaels - 21 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 35
Eddie Guerrero - 2
*Edge - 7 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 13
*Bret Hart - 14 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 21 
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 35
*Eddie Guerrero - 0 (-2) - Eliminated*
Edge - 7


Next person removes Eddie.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 14 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 14
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 35
*Edge - 5 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 14
*Bret Hart - 12 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 21 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 35
Edge - 5


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 14
Bret Hart - 12
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
*The Rock - 33 (-2)*
Edge - 5


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 15 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 12 
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)*
The Rock - 33
Edge - 5


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 13 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 12
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33 
*Edge - 6 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 14 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 12
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33
*Edge - 4 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 14
*Bret Hart - 13 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33
*Edge - 2 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 15
*Bret Hart - 11 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)*
The Rock - 35
Edge - 2


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 15
Bret Hart - 10
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)
The Rock - 31 (-2)*
Edge - 2


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 12 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 10
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 33 
*Edge - 3 (+1)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 12
Bret Hart - 11
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)*
*The Rock - 34 (+1)*
Edge - 3


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 12
*Bret Hart - 9 (-2)*
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)*
The Rock - 34 
Edge - 3


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 13 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 9
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 34
*Edge - 1 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 12
*Bret Hart - 10 (+1)*
Shawn Michaels - 21
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 34 
*Edge - 0 (-2) - Edge is eliminated*



Next person removes Edge.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 12
Bret Hart - 10
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)
The Rock - 32 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 11 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 10 
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 32

Final five.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 10
Bret Hart - 10
Shawn Michaels - 21
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)*
*The Rock - 33 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 10
*Bret Hart - 8 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 22 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 33


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 11 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 8
*Shawn Michaels - 20 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 11
*Bret Hart - 9 (+1)*
*Shawn Michaels - 18 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 33


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 9 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 9
Shawn Michaels - 18
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 33


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 9
Bret Hart - 9
Shawn Michaels - 18
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)
The Rock - 31 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 9 
Bret Hart - 8
Shawn Michaels - 20
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)
The Rock - 32 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 9
*Bret Hart - 7 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 19 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 32


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 9
*Bret Hart - 8 (+1)*
*Shawn Michaels - 17 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 32


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 10 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 8
*Shawn Michaels - 15 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 32


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 8 (-2)* 
Bret Hart - 8
Shawn Michaels - 15
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 32


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 8 
Bret Hart - 8
Shawn Michaels - 15 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)
The Rock - 33 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 8
Bret Hart - 8
Shawn Michaels - 15
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)
The Rock - 31 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 8 
*Bret Hart - 6 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 16 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 31


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 8
*Bret Hart - 7 (+1)*
*Shawn Michaels - 14 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 31


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 9 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 7
*Shawn Michaels - 12 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 31


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 7 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 7 
Shawn Michaels - 12 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 31


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 7
Bret Hart - 7
Shawn Michaels - 12 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)
The Rock - 32 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 9 
*Bret Hart - 5 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 13 (+1) *
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 32


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 7
Bret Hart - 5
Shawn Michaels - 13
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)
The Rock - 30 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 7 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 5
Shawn Michaels - 12
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 30


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 7
*Bret Hart - 6 (+1)*
*Shawn Michaels - 11 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 30


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Savage should be at 5.

*Randy Savage - 6 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 6
*Shawn Michaels - 9 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 30


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 6
*Bret Hart - 4 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 11 (+1) *
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 
The Rock - 30


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 6 
Bret Hart - 4
Shawn Michaels - 11 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)*
*The Rock - 31 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 6
Bret Hart - 4
Shawn Michaels - 11
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)
The Rock - 29 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 4 (-2) *
Bret Hart - 4
Shawn Michaels - 11
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 29


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 5 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 4
*Shawn Michaels - 9 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 29


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 5
*Bret Hart - 5 (+1)*
*Shawn Michaels - 7 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 31


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 5
*Bret Hart - 3 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 8 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 31


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 5
Bret Hart - 3
Shawn Michaels - 8
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)
The Rock - 27 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 5
Bret Hart - 3
Shawn Michaels - 8
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)
The Rock - 28 (+1) *


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 3 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 3
Shawn Michaels - 7
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 28


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 4 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 3
*Shawn Michaels - 6 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 28


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 4
*Bret Hart - 4 (+1)*
*Shawn Michaels - 4 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 
The Rock - 27


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 4
*Bret Hart - 2 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 5 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 28


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Eh..

Savage = 4
Bret = 2
HBK = 5
Austin = 35
Rock = 28

?


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Are you sure?


Savage should be on 4.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

No, I was wrong. Sorry guys, he is at 4.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 4
Bret Hart - 2 
Shawn Michaels - 5 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 33 (-2)
The Rock - 29 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 4
Bret Hart - 2
Shawn Michaels - 5
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (+1)
The Rock - 27 (-2)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 2 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 2 
Shawn Michaels - 5 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)*
The Rock - 27


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 3 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 2
*Shawn Michaels - 3 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 27


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 3 
*Bret Hart - 3 (+1)
Shawn Michaels - 1 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 
The Rock - 27


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Randy Savage - 3 (+1)
*Bret Hart - 1 (-2)*
*Shawn Michaels - 2 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35
The Rock - 27


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 3
Bret Hart - 1
Shawn Michaels - 2
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)
The Rock - 25 (-2)*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Randy Savage - 3 
Bret Hart - 1 
Shawn Michaels - 2 
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)
The Rock - 26 (+1)*


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 4 (+1)*
Bret Hart - 1
*Shawn Michaels - 0 (-2)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 26

Next one take Michaels out.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 2 (-2)
Bret Hart - 2 (+1)*
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34
The Rock - 26


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Savage - 2
Bret Hart - 2
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)
The Rock - 24 (-2)*

What next btw? After following eliminations.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Randy Savage - 0 (-2)*
Bret Hart - 2
*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
The Rock - 24 

Next person remove Randy.


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

Bret Hart - 2 (-2)
Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1)
The Rock - 24 

Next person remove Hart.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38 (+1)*
*The Rock - 22 (-2)*

I have to do Stone Cold twice in a row, unless theres another way to do this.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (-2)
The Rock - 23 (+1)*


Yeah it's just vote for who you want to win, no restrictions.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (-2)
The Rock - 24 (+1)*


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)*
*The Rock - 22 (-2)*


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)
The Rock - 23 (+1)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)
The Rock - 21 (-2)


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)
The Rock - 19 (-2)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1)
The Rock - 17 (-2)


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38 (+1)
The Rock - 15 (-2)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 39 (+1)
The Rock - 13 (-2)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 40 (+1)
The Rock - 11 (-2)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 41 (+1)
The Rock - 9 (-2)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 39 (-2)
The Rock - 10 (+1)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 40 (+1)
The Rock - 8 (-2)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38 (-2)
The Rock - 9 (+1)

The Rock has no chance .


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 -2
The Rock - 10 +1*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 34 (-2)
The Rock - 11 (+1)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (+1)
The Rock - 9 (-2)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)
The Rock - 7 (-2)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1)
The Rock - 5 (-2)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 35 (-2)
The Rock - 6 (+1)


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 36 (+1)
The Rock - 4 (-2)


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 37 (+1)
The Rock - 2 (-2)


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Stone Cold Steve Austin - 38 (+1)
The Rock - 0 (-2)

Stone Cold Steve Austin wins.
Good game everyone.


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

*Stone Cold STONE COLD STONNE COLLD!!!*


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, the game is over, here are the final standings.


*Order of Elimination*


37. John Cena
36. Bob Backlund
35. Vince McMahon
34. Jeff Hardy
33. Brock Lesnar
32. Kane
31. Hulk Hogan
30. JBL
29. Diesel
28. Sgt. Slaughter
27. Psycho Sid
26. Stan Stasiak
25. Yokozuna
24. The Iron Sheik
23. Big Show
22. Buddy Rogers
21. Ivan Koloff
20. Mankind
19. Pedro Morales
18. Billy Graham
17. Andre the Giant
16. Bruno Sammartino 
15. Ric Flair
14. Triple H
13. Rob Van Dam
12. Ultimate Warrior
11. Randy Orton
10. The Undertaker
9. Kurt Angle
8. Chris Jericho
7. Eddie Guerrero
6. Edge
5. Shawn Michaels
4. Randy Savage
3. Bret Hart
2. The Rock
1. Steve Austin


----------

